# Living on campus



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I just finished my first semester of uni, and it was crap (socially). I want to move out of my parent's home soon, and the campus 'village' is one of the cheapest options. They are like shared apartments (4, 6 or 8 people). 

Do you think living on campus is a good way to meet people and create a new 'social life'?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Biggest regret of my life now is not living on campus. People are so friendly and easy going. I feared being 'that roommate' that you didn't get along with. But after seeing many of my friends live in res, I realize in the small chance that is the case, it's not the end of the world.

I think you should go for it. It can be a kick *** time.


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I wish I lived in res all these years I have been in college and university but technically I haven't really had to because they all have been fairly close to my parents house. I feel like I would have made more friends and made closer friendships if I lived in residence though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I saved money by commuting. Less debt.


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm going to live on res this fall as a freshman, and from what I've heard it definitely makes it easier to socialize with other people. However, you still have to put in the work to keep the friends you make, and it's easy to fall into the trap of locking yourself in your room everyday (which you do not want to do).


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe? Just don't expect to be friends with your roommate. Sometimes university roommate matching can be... flawed. :roll

I lived on campus my first year--I was forced to. I was put in the all-girl dorm.
My roommate hated me because I was quiet and introverted and I didn't tolerate her leaving dirty tissues and bandaids and hair all over the floor. Plus we were on a hall with a bunch of giggling, super-social sorority girls who were all her friends, so I imagine she taked plenty of **** about me.  When I took the extra effort to smile at someone in the hall they'd just give me a weird look.

The great part was that I did meet one person who befriended me simply because I lived right down the hall from her. She didn't get along with her roommate either and became _my_ roommate the next year. So I can't hate on residence halls too much. Technically it _did_ save me from total isolation.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been living on campus(without roommates) for around 3 months now, and have been invited to numerous social gatherings, just from invites found in my mailbox and flyers that people hang up in the elevators. When I first moved in, I was personally invited to a housewarming. The problem is that I never even attempt to go to any of these events. There's the odd moment in the elevator that you can strike up a conversation with someone too. There's opportunity for sure.


----------



## David10 (Feb 9, 2012)

VisualAttraction said:


> However, you still have to put in the work to keep the friends you make, and it's easy to fall into the trap of locking yourself in your room everyday (which you do not want to do).


Living on campus should be a good thing, but you really shouldn't fall in the trap of isolation. I made the mistake of falling into the routine of going to class and heading back to my room where I would lock myself in for the rest of the day. Needless to say, my first couple of semesters sucked. I plan on engaging my anxiety next semester...but it's really true, you have to make an effort to make friends. No one to blame but myself on this one.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

It is great. I could only afford campus living for 2 years, but I missed it like crazy.


----------

